# Watercolor marker pens



## steve_1978

Hello,


I have never tried watercolor painting before because to looked too difficult but when I saw an advert for watercolor marker pens and thought 'I can do that.'


Looking on Ebay and Amazon the choice is bewildering. There are so many different brands which vary considerably in price.


So basically my question is which ones should I buy? I don't mind spending a bit more on something which is good quality but also I don't want to waste money if a cheaper alternative will be just as good.


Thank you for your help.
Steven


----------



## stitch

It’s been a while since your post, so you might have already made your selection. However, from the casual research I’ve done on watercolor related media like markers, Arteza water based markers seem to work well. It just takes a different sort of technique for a “good” piece. 

There are also Koi or Windsor & Newtown seem the most true to traditional watercolor pigments. I have 2 W&N markers myself and though I don’t have any real application for them besides maybe monochromatic value work (I didn’t purchase any cohesive colors, just a brown and an indigo that I like the look of), I do like them for a sketchy thrown-together looking drawing.


----------



## jillyrubyjane

I recommend Chalkola watercolor brush pens, this products perfect for artists, kids, and beginner painters to indulge their love of art. Includes 2 blending brush pens and painting pad, the best thing I like of this pens is non-harmful and odorless, it's really safe. So, if you are looking for the best watercolor markers for beginners, you might want to give this set a try.


----------



## Mullanphy

One of the most often-repeated bits of advice concerning art supplies is, "Buy the best you can afford." But, that's hard to do when you haven't tried something in the studio.

You mentioned amazon, so, maybe return there and read reviews. Don't worry about stars; just read the most recent reviews by people who actually bought the product. That won't resolve the dilemma, but will give a much better chance of buying something you'll like.

That said, perhaps consider buying a decent set of watercolors, a few brushes, and some good paper. Markers are nice, but don't provide a very satisfying experience of mixing your own colors in the viscosity you like. There's no way to "up" brightness or saturation, and other ways of exploring the medium. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jillyrubyjane

jillyrubyjane said:


> I recommend Chalkola watercolor brush pens, this products perfect for artists, kids, and beginner painters to indulge their love of art. Includes 2 blending brush pens and painting pad, the best thing I like of this pens is non-harmful and odorless, it's really safe. So, if you are looking for the best watercolor markers for beginners, you might want to give this set a try.


This allows you to get creative without having to go back to your pocket to make a separate purchase. Plus, the painting pad is crafted from fine-textured and acid-free paper that can be used with dry and wet media.


----------



## maria_tanish

Using watercolor markers are really fun. I have so many collections of them like Arteza brush pens, Ohuhu watercolor markers, Tombow brush markers and so on. You can also check this blog for more info. Hopefully, you won't disappoint as these are budget-friendly too and perfect for beginners.


----------



## zeldaella

I recommend you Benicci Watercolor Brush Pens. I chose this set because of the number of colors I could get for so low a price. But more importantly, it was the bonus add-ons that caught my attention. This kit comes with a refillable brush pen, a watercolor paper pad, and a carry case, which is extremely convenient for when I want to take my work with me just about anywhere. 
I bought these and some alcohol-based markers to compare the two. So far I like these better. The alcohol markers bleed quite a bit, especially on my Moleskine pages. These do not.


----------



## noah

Copic Marker SB12 Sketch Basic Set.
I would normally not suggest something as expensive as this brand for beginners but if you are serious about your craft, you definitely should consider getting these. They are not for practicing but if you want to fall in love with art, these would work well for you.


----------



## noah

U can check more detail here


----------



## hasmig1

please watch my painting!


----------



## noah

Vacnite watercolor brush pens are also great. if you want a great deal more for a whole lot less, these Vacnite watercolor pens for beginners are worth considering for their durability and versatility in what they allow you to create.


----------

